# Biggest mistake ever



## ~SarahJayne~ (Oct 14, 2012)

...So I named the cockatiel at the pet shop.

She's a whiteface cinnamon, and she's been there a bit over a month. She's living with a male Alexandria parrot, and according to the sign, she's hand raised.

While I was cooing over her, she was trying to get the other bird to give her scritches, but he wasn't having anything of it, and was pushing her away. So I held my finger up to the side of the cage, and she ran over to me and stuck her head under my finger. At this moment the other half said she looked like a Marshmallow.

Big mistake. So now I can't get her out of my head. My little Marshmallow. I feel like she chose me. What to do? She's $250, plus we'd need a new cage, toys, etc. We could set up the office as quarantine. We both want her, but it's a lot of money, and could be logistically difficult for the quarantine period at the moment. I have a feeling their personalities would fit well together, but you never know.

So... pros, cons, ideas... Help!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

$250 for a single tiel? Wow, that seems quite steep (though comparably very cheap in the parrot world). Could you try making a lower offer? As for a cage, you might be able to find one used and save a bit of cash.

In any case though, it does sound like she chose you and that is very special. If I were in your shoes I'd probably do whatever it took to get her if I felt that I could provide for her needs.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

oh i've had that at petshops too - when a bird chooses you though... it's hard to pass up! 250 is a lot for a handraised cockatiel - over here you pay 60-80 for a handraised one. if it's financially possible then i would say go for it, but don't if it's not. hard decision to make!


----------



## ~SarahJayne~ (Oct 14, 2012)

That was my initial thought too. Munchkin was $100, but we got her direct from the breeder. There's not many people/places in Canberra to get birds, so pet shop markups are often quite high. The same shop recently had aviary cockatiels for $150.

On the one hand, I really want to give her a good home, so she can get as many scritches as she wants. On the other hand, this is the same place we got our old budgie Bubbles, who died after 2 months. The aviary cockatiels they had previously there we're also puffy and sleeping every time I saw them, so there is a possibility of carrying disease. Although, this little one has been there over a month, and not shown any signs of being sick.

We can definitely afford it. I'm banking half my pay at the moment towards a house deposit, so if I hold off doing that next fortnight it should cover everything. The pet shop is part of a chain (pets paradise), so do you think they would be allowed to negotiate price? I am a bit reluctant at that price, when I add up everything else I'd have to buy. And then what happens if I find another bird down the track? If I fall in love with a bird every year, I can't just buy them all.

Part of me thinks I'm kidding myself. It's impulsive, expensive, and could be the first step towards me becoming a crazy bird lady. Munchkin's happy at the moment, and although I'm sure she'd make a good big sister, I don't want to stress her out. On the other hand, if I don't, I'll always wonder what happened to the little one, and if she ended up in a happy home, or shoved in a tiny cage without scritches.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

ok so i love love cockatiels. i just bought my second a couple of weeks ago  so i would say go for it, try and negotiate the price, but if you can't then maybe do it anyway? it really depends how special she was to you. having a bird choose you is pretty rare and very exciting - i guess look for the normal signs of sickness and if all's clear then you could go ahead...
as for falling in love with every bird i see - i have to stop myself scritching and talking to all the cockatiels in the petshop - otherwise i'd own a million and be dying over many more... good luck


----------



## ~SarahJayne~ (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm thinking I'll think it over for a few days, and when my pay goes in on thurs, I'll take another trip in. If she's still there I'll ask a few questions, see if they have any history of parents, age, etc and see if she's still in to me. Odds are she'll be a total cuddle bug, and I won't be able to resist that face.

I did find a nice cage on gumtree. Does it seem like a good price?
http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/bonner/pet-products/parrot-cage/1016259480
I'm thinking if we decide to go ahead with Marshmallow, we could move Munchkin in there to get her used to it before introducing a new bird, and use her old cage for quarantine.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

good idea  let us know how you go. that cage looks very nice. i'd reccomend having a look on eBay too. that's where i bought my new cage (140cm tall by 100cm wide) for 160$. the barspacing is a little wide so i'm going to mesh it. anyway, eBay is worth a look


----------



## Fluttershy (Sep 16, 2012)

$250?! Wow... In Tassie the most expensive one I've ever seen was a handraised one for $120. Most average at $80 for handraised ones or $30 for avairy. I just can't wrap my head around that!!

Point out to them that she's been there for a long time and that you'd take her right away if they negotiate the price. Be polite though, don't make it sound like you're demanding or whatever. Hopefully they'll be willing to make a deal so they can get her out of there. 

Or say you'll pay $250 if they're willing to throw in a free cage! 

Always worth asking, it can't hurt! Logically they'll want her gone to make room for more "stock". I hate petshops, they usually don't care at all about the animals, only making money...


----------



## ~SarahJayne~ (Oct 14, 2012)

Hmmm, although this looks like the same cage, and brand new. I'll have to check if it's the same price/in stock in store.
http://www.petstock.com.au/Flight-Cage-322-w-Stand-80L-x-53W-x-152H/p/9325136090260#tab-deliveryTab


----------



## ~SarahJayne~ (Oct 14, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> Point out to them that she's been there for a long time and that you'd take her right away if they negotiate the price.


That's a good idea. Gives me some bargaining power. I'm thinking I could also use a lack of history as a negotiating tool if they don't have info such as her hatch date or parents mutations on record.

I might give a call tomorrow to do a bit of fact finding.


----------



## SarahBri (Dec 1, 2011)

ollieandme said:


> oh i've had that at petshops too - when a bird chooses you though... it's hard to pass up! 250 is a lot for a handraised cockatiel - over here you pay 60-80 for a handraised one. if it's financially possible then i would say go for it, but don't if it's not. hard decision to make!


I'm in Australia too (Tassie) and any cockatiels, hand reared or not are generally over $60, I paid $160 for my hand reared cockatoo from the pet store.

Well worth it!
So I agree, if it's financially possible, go for it


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

That isn't too much, the cockatiels in the pet store here are about 250 ish and they are not even hand tame. The ones here run from your hands and panic, because the workers there tend to handle with bigger/more expensive birds more ie parrotlets. I think if you want her you should get her.


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

This is why it's dangerous to go in pet stores for a look. At least for me. Same with the Humane Society. I can't tell you how many cats I have brought home (years ago. my daughter still has one of them now)

There are two tiels in our pet shop right now and they look so lonely and there are no toys in the cage. At least they have each other until someone buys one of them, but they don't look right to me.

If I were you I would be very concerned about the health of this bird you want. I think you said you bought a budgie from them and it died? So on top of the cost of the bird (which seems really high) you have to buy the cage and possibly a vet bill too.

But if you have the money, I guess all that is not a problem for you. Just don't forget about the cost of a avian vet when you are getting a bird from a store that has sick birds.


----------



## OOwl (Dec 5, 2012)

I always suffered under the delusion that cockatiels were cheaper in Australia. I guess that's not the case at all. While $250 does seem like a lot to pay, perhaps it's not, and it really isn't the purchase price that matters. Whether free or a really high price, it costs the exact same for vet care, food, cage, toys, and other needs. If you like her that much, and your personalities seem a perfect fit, then perhaps you should do it so you don't forever regret it. I'll be following this thread to see if/when she comes home. Love the name.


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

*Here* is the cage I have. It's a nice size, and MUCH cheaper than the one you're looking at. I definitely recommend it. It comes with three little platforms and two ladders, so you can make a top and a bottom floor. It also comes with two wooden perches and four food dishes. Rocko only lives in the top floor, which is nice because that way he's not exposed to his poop all the time. It's always a good two and a half feet away from him. The cage can also come off its stand.


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

Last tuesday I decided I will never again set foot in one of the shops I always go to check out the birds, for 2 reasons mainly. First being that I'm always snooping around for birds to bring home, and the second being they seem to be stocking wrecked cockatiels and they seem quite content about it. I'm gonna stick to online shopping. Out of sight out of mind.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

I would immediately search Craigslist for a good quarantine cage 
Whiteface Cinnamon(pieds/pearls) are my FAVOURITE pattern combos! they are so beautiful...

Good luck!
Sorry, i haven't read through the posts.... don't have much time


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Aaawww...so hard to resist. Pet shops are notorious for overpricing - definitely negotiate...you just never know.

When we got Skiddles we purchased her cage form Super Pet Warehouse (I'm in Melbourne) which was $280 new - may be worth looking at instead of getting a secondhand one. I have attached a link so you get see the picture of it.
http://www.indoorpets.co.uk/popup_image.php?pID=155


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I think even if she is overpriced, but she is worth it _to you_, then go for it. I haven't paid more than $100 for any of my tiels, but to me they are priceless -- I love them just as much as I love my thousand-dollar cockatoo.

Considering the store's history of selling unhealthy birds though, I would maybe ask if they have any sort of guarantee -- and make an appointment for disease testing with an avian vet. Sorry to be an enabler, but personally I think you should get her.


----------



## ~SarahJayne~ (Oct 14, 2012)

Ok, so I called the shop and spoke to the manager. She says that she would be able to go down to $200. She's 6 months old, hand raised, parent fed. 

The sad thing was that the little one was in the store on the other side of town for about 3 months before it was transferred here. This means that she's the same little one I fell in love with at Christmas when we we were wandering the shops over there before a movie. I went back and visited her 3 times that afternoon. When I heard she was the same one, I think that was it for me. Just gotta get the BF's approval. He said he's been secretly calling her Marshmallow since he first saw her there a month ago, so I don't think it will take much convincing.

No history of the parents (apparently not many people bother asking), but the manager says all their cockatiels have come from the same breeder for the last 6 years. She said her feces have been consistently normal since she arrived, she's been eating well, and very active. No known ilnesses in any other birds during the time she has been there, and according to the manager, those aviary birds were always napping because their daily routine was wake up, go crazy, scoff as much food as possible, and spend the afternoon napping it off. Either way, you would assume a pre-existing illness would have shown itself after the stress of 4 months moving between different environments with strange people poking at her all day.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

~SarahJayne~ said:


> The sad thing was that the little one was in the store on the other side of town for about 3 months before it was transferred here. This means that she's the same little one I fell in love with at Christmas when we we were wandering the shops over there before a movie. I went back and visited her 3 times that afternoon. When I heard she was the same one, I think that was it for me.


I think it's fate. 
She needs you.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

wow! that's incredible she's the same bird  i think that makes every clear for you! i'm so excited for you... what you said about illness is probably correct as well - it'll be so good for the baby to get out of petshops! imagine spending most of your life in a petshop...


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Did I read right, they have her in a cage with an Alexandrine? They are quite a big bird, and have a large beak, I am surprised there has been no injuries.







It does however, sound like she is meant to be with you! 



~SarahJayne~ said:


> Although, this little one has been there over a month, and not shown any signs of being sick.


Often they will not show signs of any illnesses until stress brings it on (even when she was transferred, she was still around birds again and they will hide it from them as a survival mechanism) where then, they will suddenly start showing symptoms.


----------



## wandalee (Feb 17, 2013)

$250 is expensive to me! Have you contacted any local breeders? I refuse to buy any animals from pet shops.. I can't support it. It sounds like you really want her though. I myself am pretty hopeless at denying myself things that I want lol!


----------



## ~SarahJayne~ (Oct 14, 2012)

Renae said:


> Did I read right, they have her in a cage with an Alexandrine? They are quite a big bird, and have a large beak, I am surprised there has been no injuries.


It was a baby princess parrot, about the same size as her at the moment. My guess is they were closer in size than to the budgies, so would be the best fit with their limited amount of cages. They seemed to get along ok at least. I was a bit concerned about the different species too.


----------



## ~SarahJayne~ (Oct 14, 2012)

So I gave in and went and visited her after work to put down a deposit, and take some photos. We can pick her up at the end of the week once we've got the study bird proofed, and a cage set up. Am I correct in thinking she's split to pied? There's a white patch on the back of her head.

Meet Marshmallow.


----------



## ~SarahJayne~ (Oct 14, 2012)

So, seeing as I now need to hasten my cage hunting efforts, does this one seem a good price/quality? It can be shipped here by thurs according to postage info.
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Large-St...lies&hash=item51a1a9c979&_uhb=1#ht_2904wt_978


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

congratulations! i can't wait to see more photos of Marshmallow when you bring her home  have fun bird-proofing your study!!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

~SarahJayne~ said:


> So, seeing as I now need to hasten my cage hunting efforts, does this one seem a good price/quality? It can be shipped here by thurs according to postage info.
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Large-St...lies&hash=item51a1a9c979&_uhb=1#ht_2904wt_978


that cage looks great! your tiels will be spoilt in it  i wish it had been around two months ago when i got mine off ebay - mine is really big but the bar spacing is a bit larger than desired... that one you're looking at looks great! i say go for it


----------



## anthrogirl80 (Jun 2, 2012)

Don't buy that cage off gumtree. Of can get a new one, nearly exactly the same for $125 off eBay, brand new! I have the link if you're interested, because I was going to get one for Elsie. I have Kevin and Jesse in the same one off eBay. That cage is waaaay overpriced.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ~SarahJayne~ (Oct 14, 2012)

So I decided to order the $129 one off eBay. I couldn't see any others that size for that cheap that don't need to be shipped from overseas. Can't wait for it to arrive so I can decorate! *runs off to scour the cage setup thread*

BTW, the BF says all you enablers are a horrible influence on me


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

good one! i hope it comes nice and fast  
us? enablers?! :innocent:
wasn't it your bf who named the bird?


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

ollieandme said:


> wasn't it your bf who named the bird?


Lol! Good one! 

Congrats! I'm glad you've decided to get her! ^-^ Hope to see pics of the special girl soon!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

She's beautiful! I'm glad you're getting her.


----------



## OOwl (Dec 5, 2012)

She is a lovely color and has the personality to match. So glad you ended up getting her. Congrats!


----------



## ~SarahJayne~ (Oct 14, 2012)

RowdyTiel said:


> Congrats! I'm glad you've decided to get her! ^-^ Hope to see pics of the special girl soon!


Pics are on page 3 
She's a cutie


----------



## Fluttershy (Sep 16, 2012)

I think $200 is still insane BUT if I clicked with a tiel the way you've clicked with her then I'd buy her too lol. She's gorgeous and it is definitely fate, she's meant to be with you!


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

Marshmallow is soooooo cute and sweet! I'm glad you're getting her (and I agree that it's fate).


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

~SarahJayne~ said:


> Pics are on page 3
> She's a cutie


Gasp! I missed them?! XD I'ma go looky!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Squee! She's absolutely adorable!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!

She looks worth her weight in gold to me.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

OMG! Look at her! She is so cute! 
Chirp chirp to Marshmallow...from Skiddle Bum


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Aww she's gorgeous!

Can't wait to see more of her when she's settled in


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Congrats!
She is really adorable


----------



## ~SarahJayne~ (Oct 14, 2012)

Marshmallow is home! We couldn't wait for the new cage to arrive, so she's temporarily in the old budgie cage until the weekend.

She didn't seem scared at all in the car, and kept trying to play with the toys in the cage, and clean her feet the whole car trip home. We had drilled a hole in the end of a toothbrush and hung it in her cage for familiarity, as that was her favourite toy at the shop. She took an instant liking to it. 

She's sitting at the top of her cage at the moment, hasn't come down yet, She's probably a bit cautious still. The crest is down though. We're going to leave her to get acclimatised for 24 hours, then we'll open the cage tomorrow evening, and if we can coax her out, I'll take some pictures.

She's currently quite heavily clipped, apart from one flight feather on each side that's growing in. Hopefully the rest will follow soon. Her tail is a bit ratty too, but that's to be expected. She was quite content to sit on the girl's arm at the shop before she put her in our cage, and she's used to being handled. 

We had our first flock calling between the two, and neither of them seems stressed out with knowing there's another bird nearby. Marshmallow has a very cute tweet. She sort of rolls the sound in her throat, so it's a lot less piercing than Munchkin's.

I'll keep you all updated as she's settling in. I've figured out the two of them can meet on Saturday the 18th of May. It seems so far away!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

yay! i'm so excited for you  quarantine does drag on forever doesn't it?! i'm half way - i love hearing them talk to each other though! so cute. can't wait to see pics of little marshmallow.


----------



## ~SarahJayne~ (Oct 14, 2012)

She's now climbing laps around her cage, and happily eating. She's been trying to get the hang of her swing, and fallen off twice, the clumsy little thing. Climbed straight back up though


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Aww! She sounds like a sweetie


----------

